# In search of a moisturizing soap recipe



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

My skin is sooooo dry, especially during the winter. Even with soap recipes titled "moisturizing" soaps, i still feel like it's drying out my skin. Anyone have a truly moisturing soap recipe?


----------



## jellyfish (Dec 11, 2006)

Try this one:

Pear Silk Soap

INGREDIENTS:
324 grams palm oil
190 grams coconut oil
96 grams refined shea butter
76 grams olive oil
98 grams lye
237 grams water
7 grams liquid silk
1oz pearberry FO

INSTRUCTIONS:
When oils and lye water are at 90 degrees pour lye water into oils.  At lite trace, add the liquid silk and stickblend it or whisk it in for good incorporation.  Add pearberry fragrance at full trace and mix in very well.  Pour into mold wait 20 minutes and "swirl" the top with a butter knife into peaks and waves. Insulate well for 24 hrs. This will be a very hard and bubbly soap, a soft ivory color that reminds me of the meat of a luscious green pear.  The high percentage of palm makes it very creamy and conditioning and the silk is wonderfully softening on the skin.


----------



## Divinity Gardens (Jul 29, 2007)

The primary thing I've found that helps my soaps to be extra moisturizing is to superfat my recipes after trace.  Using 2 oz. of Castor Oil or Shea Butter can do wonders for the moisturizing end results I believe.

Also, have you tried using the lye calc at this link?  

http://www.soapcalc.com/calc/SoapCalcWP.asp

On the left hand side of the calculator page it will give you the end results of the soap such as hardness, moisturizing content, and bubbly factor among others.

Give it a shot!  Hope this helps.


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Sep 2, 2008)

This sound so nice. I love pearberry FO! The liquid silk sounds divine too. Where do you purchase the silk?


----------



## jmk3482 (Sep 24, 2008)

Source for silk:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...ProductName=Crafters+Choice™+Silk+Amino+Acids


----------



## carebear (Sep 25, 2008)

you can make a much less expensive soap by using tussah silk and dissolving it in your lye water.  simply snip or pull a bit off and drop it in the water - add the lye in on top and stir.  it dissolves as the lye water cools and even if you see bits of it in there still when it's time to soap it disappears and is never seen again.


----------



## Etelka (Mar 4, 2009)

I found this old thread,  and I feel I need to say something about the original and the posts.   First of all soap is not there to moisturise the skin, it sole purpose is to cleanse without stripping off the natural oils and we achieve that by superfatting.  The only thing that will moisturise is water,  so after a good wash pat dry and before it all evaporates lock it in with some good oil based moisturiser or just a few drops of plain evoo or oil of choice. 
Etelka


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 23, 2009)

*One*

I have one, but i can't seem to remember where i put my recipes, and my brain lol.


----------

